# Dash lights dimmer switch, fix instead of replace?



## etepsnewo (Jul 5, 2008)

My dash lights finally went out on my 95 Nissan Sentra 200SX and would not come back on by just adjusting the dimmer switch. It's been iffy for years now but finally gave up the ghost, or so I thought. All the conversations I have seen in the forums say to replace the dimmer switch so I was surprised to discover this dimmer switch is actually pretty easy to service instead. Here is a link to my photos and comments I prepared for each step. I posted them to my flickr account for anyone to reference that is faced with the same problem. I think its worth a try before you track down or order a new switch. They say, "A penny saved, is a penny earned" but now a days it's more like "$50 saved is $50 earned". Hope this helps ! https://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/sets/72157649290776385/


----------



## chulk (May 8, 2017)

Did you just have to put new grease on the dimmer switch and then it started working again??


----------



## ex-tech (Nov 14, 2015)

chulk said:


> Did you just have to put new grease on the dimmer switch and then it started working again??


No, the key is to clean the contacts and slightly bend the contacts on the round switch, that is what tightens it up nicely.

I gotta say that was a nice trick and just saved me a lot of time and aggravation. I also found a bare wire back there, someone tried to splice something to the dimmer switch at some point, taped up the wire after repairing the contacts good as new.

Thanks for sharing


----------

